# Lawn boy f series question?



## Okie294life (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m in the process of rebuilding an f series lawnboy with a burnt up piston. I fear it had an air leak somewhere I suspect the case sealer failed and it started sucking air. I’m going to put this whole bit back together with a new piston and yamabond. My question is what’s the best way to apply this stuff and torque the bolts down. Do you all do a thin layer on both sides or just one? Do you place the sealer and torque down a few inch pounds and let it set up or do you go ahead and crank her down to full torque? Do I also need to put sealant around the case seals?


----------



## stihl86 (Nov 15, 2020)

You probably assembled it already, but. One side for the sealer. Light coat on the seals. Found sometimes seals have to be staked in. Whatever tack time they recommend. I never used yamabond. The tack time is critical. 
After tack time, assemble, torque, and let it sit. 24 hrs is best, for full cure on Dirko. As for yamabond, read instructions.
I'm not implying anything is wrong with yamabond. Only that I never used it. Disclaimer is needed so nobody's feelings get hurt.


----------



## Okie294life (Nov 15, 2020)

stihl86 said:


> You probably assembled it already, but. One side for the sealer. Light coat on the seals. Found sometimes seals have to be staked in. Whatever tack time they recommend. I never used yamabond. The tack time is critical.
> After tack time, assemble, torque, and let it sit. 24 hrs is best, for full cure on Dirko. As for yamabond, read instructions.
> I'm not implying anything is wrong with yamabond. Only that I never used it. Disclaimer is needed so nobody's feelings get hurt.


They say one minute for tack time. Just to be safe I was going to apply and lightly torque everything like 30 in/lbs, then put the full monte on after 24 hours. The instructions say to torque everything down immediately after the one minute to full torque. I’m not quite sure. It would suck to do this, and have the seals not squish correctly because there’s too much crap in between that wasn’t compressed.


----------



## stihl86 (Nov 15, 2020)

Okie294life said:


> They say one minute for tack time. Just to be safe I was going to apply and lightly torque everything like 30 in/lbs, then put the full monte on after 24 hours. The instructions say to torque everything down immediately after the one minute to full torque. I’m not quite sure. It would suck to do this, and have the seals not squish correctly because there’s too much crap in between that wasn’t compressed.


Some problems with using sealer. 1) No tack time. 2) Using too much.3) Contaminated surfaces.
The tack time starts the curing. 
Extremely light coat on seals. Sometimes, I don’t even do that. 
Any reason not to follow manufacturers instructions? 
The old sealer, which was a Loctite product ( if hard and red) lasted over 30 years.


----------

